
How CNN found the Reddit user behind the Trump wrestling GIF - rhapsodic
http://www.cnn.com/2017/07/04/politics/kfile-reddit-user-trump-tweet/
======
subie
We're in the twilight zone.

What's worse, the president peddling memes on his twitter or CNN going on a
witch hunt after it got 'bullied' by a Reddit User.

------
pmiller2
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14699713](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14699713)

